# What kind of fabric is this



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

I found this at the Salvation Army. 

My daughter loves pillows and I think she would love one out of it I'm making a stuffed animal for my other daughter as well. 

I don't know what kind of fabric it is and how I wash it. Being from the SA, it smells a little funny. 

Any help is appreciated


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

If you take a match to it and it melts, it's a synthetic.


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm sorry, I know its synthetic. What I meant is how do I wash it since the edges are unfinished. I've had fabric unravel in the wash and I don't want that to happen with this.

I don't sew much; can you tell? Haha

Can this even be washed in the washer? 

Thanks


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Looks like an upholstery type of fabric. Do NOT put in a washing machine with edges that have not been zig zaged or sealed some way. And it does not look washable to me.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I would serge or zig zag the edge. 

It looks like "eyelash" fabric.... it WILL ravel like crazy, if it gets a start!
Good luck!


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

I would put it in the dryer with NO HEAT and masking tape around the edges, or zig-zag/surge. Also put in a damp washcloth that has a fair amount of fabric softener on it. That may help alleviate the smell.


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks all. I forgot about the fabreese trick- clothes softener and water in a spray bottle. I may spray the fabric lightly with that and call it good. 

I have enough to do a cat head pillow for the one and I will make some stuffed animal with the rest...don't know what yet. I made her a bunny with the extra from another project. It was like a silhouette. She loves it and sleeps with it every night. 

It's kind of funny. I thought it was junk and was about to toss it. She loved it! My son immediately loved it too; of course he said it was a mac10! 
Here's a pic. She holds it upright, he holds it like a rifle!

For some silly reason I can't get it upright! I get so annoyed with the manage attachments page! I can only post one pic! And often its sideways; I give up!


----------

